
Is Covid-19 the cause of all the fatalities in Italy? - jMyles
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/health/coronavirus/120443722/coronavirus-is-covid19-really-the-cause-of-all-the-fatalities-in-italy
======
jMyles
An Adviser to Italy’s Minister of Health reports, "The way in which we code
deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who
die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the
coronavirus.

"On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of
death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88
per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had
two or three," he says.

